# college budget theater



## bowler (Nov 30, 2011)

my first thread and looking for a home theater system for a small room. i live in a college apartment, about 600 square feet and have about $300 maybe $400 to spend on an audio system. i have read on the forums that most of you guys do not recommend buying a complete system in a box, so should i just buy a receiver and maybe two speakers, then save money and keep adding speakers? i already have a onkyo subwoofer at my parents house im not sure what kind it is but i remember it was the one with dual wave or something like that; it has two faces and it wasnt passive. it was rectangular, sorry i dont know how to describe it. can someone post me a few links to a receiver and speakers or like a buying path that i should take?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

For a limited budget it would be wise to plan the items you wish to purchase and build on it over time.
I know others here can recommend what your best approach should be.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With that budget, you really need to ask yourself if you want to have something to get you through college or do you want to build something that lasts. If it is the latter, the best way to do it is to start off with a Entry Level AVR and a single pair of speakers. I would seriously consider used speakers to maximize your Dollars.

Otherwise, you are stuck with a Home Theater in a Box. The SQ on these is quite lacking compared to purchasing separate components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

It would probably be better to go with just stereo for the budget and size room. Hit up craigslist and see if you can find some Infinity SM (studio monitor) 255 speakers in good shape. Those with a decent amp would make some killer college speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with the others. A receiver, a pair of speakers and the sub you already have.
Look into "B" stock and factory reconditioned items. For example:

Onkyo TX-SR508 from Accessories4less for $179
EMP E5Bi "B" stock $200

You can also find an adequate system like these; 

Yamaha RX-V371 new for $228
Yamaha NS-6490 new for $99

Pioneer VSX-521K new for $199
Infinity P153BK from Harmon for $218

There are other deals out there, just gotta do a little research. Don't know that you would want to build on any of these systems but it would give you a system to get you through college and out perform a HTiB.

Most manufacturers also have stores on eBay where they sell reconditioned or scratch and dent items for a discount.


----------

